# Nabba Wales 2012 Results



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

First Timers

1st Ian Christopher

2nd Daniel Price

3rd Mathew Cole

4th Gareth Fernquest

Juniors

1st Kurt Davies

2nd Austin Thomas

3rd Lawrence Gunter

4th Sean Price

Masters Over 50

1st Vince Price

2nd John Young

3rd Gerald Williams

4th Monty Meredith

Masters Over 40

1st Peter Beddoe

2nd Carl Raynes

3rd Peter Morgan

4th Danilo Croci

Novice

1st Simon Evans

2nd Dean Thomas

3rd Jason Payne

4th Kyle Hanney

Mr Class 4

1st Darren Poole

2nd Jason Morgan

3rd Robert Taylor

Mr Class 3

1st Justin Trollope

2nd Dean OConnor

3rd James Smith

4th Andy Davies

Mr Class 2

1st Sebastian Kakol

2nd Neil Lewis

3rd Gareth Marles

Mr Class 1

1st Rod Knight

2nd Johnnie Reid

3rd Ian Monro

4th Mark Bell

Miss Trained

1st Sarah Hallett

2nd Emma Brace

3rd Nichola Isaac

Miss Toned

1st Rhiannon Pontin

2nd Laura Spooner

3rd Rachael Petch


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

well done all and may you continue onwards and upwards

kaza


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Well done to my other half Sarah Hallett.

You looked great baby.


----------



## big louie (May 14, 2012)

was a fantastic day realy enjoyed the experience of competing for the first time cant wait for nxt year now with hopefully a better package


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

PRL said:


> Well done to my other half Sarah Hallett.
> 
> You looked great baby.
> 
> ...


She looked fantastic mate  a lot of hard work!


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

AaronHudson said:


> She looked fantastic mate  a lot of hard work!


Yes mate. Her and Nathan put in a lot of hard work.

Paid off, now for the British.

Time for you to shine too mate. Can't wait to see you up there.


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

PRL said:


> Yes mate. Her and Nathan put in a lot of hard work.
> 
> Paid off, now for the British.
> 
> Time for you to shine too mate. Can't wait to see you up there.


It shows, bet you're really proud! 

Me neither haha feels like its taking forever now haha!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

who won the overall??


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Justin Trollope won the Overall.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Justin was awesome hope he does well in southport!


----------

